# BMX Max Gewicht!



## Raphy315 (23. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Community, 
Bin gerade am überlegen mir ein BMX zu kaufen habe auch schon eins in Aussicht nur bin mir im Moment noch mit der Maximalen Belastung unsicher?? Fahre selbst ein Custom Fully.... Bin 1.93 wiege 120Kg 
BMX Modell : Subrosa Letum 2019!
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

